# Auf dem Hinterrad stehen bzw. springen - Wie lernen?



## Katze (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin Trial-Anfänger.
Wie lerne ich am besten, auf dem Hinterrad zu stehen und evtl. zu springen?
Ich versuche es seit Wochen immer so: Hinterbremse ziehen, Lenker hochreißen.
Doch es will nicht funktionieren. Ich stehe nicht mal 1 Sekunde und falle wieder aufs Vorderrad.
Neuerdings kann ich mit einer ähnlichen Technik hochspringen: Mit dem starken Fuß (der vorne ist) reintreten, Lenker hochreißen, Rad springt fast von allein, Hinterbremse ziehen, auf dem Hinterrad landen und Millisekunden später auf dem Vorderrad. Nur stehen ist da leider auch noch nicht möglich.
Wie habt Ihr das gelernt?

MfG


----------



## fahrbereit (16. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236577
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195688
müsste was dabei sein, wenn nicht lerne es ohne hilfe! das ist ähnlich wie ich zb. angefangen habe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (16. Oktober 2006)

Schau zunächst einmal hier:

http://www.vtcz.ch/index_3.php?PHPSESSID=4e9f8b9f8b164428ac54d30d7c3f9d31

und dann Üben!


----------



## Eisbein (16. Oktober 2006)

such dir einer der das kann, und lasse dir es erklären und dann erst zeigen.


----------



## Futzy (16. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hatte keinen der mir das erklärte oder einer der mir am anfang half !!
Ich hatte das Buch Hans "No Way" Rey !! In dem buch von hans steht ein bissel was dazu drin !! Ich suchte mir eine wand die schon schrott war !! dort stellte ich mein rad seitlich mit dem leker dran !! auf dem hinterrad natürlich !! dann versuchte ich aufzusteigen und das gleichgewicht su halten !! 
Als ich mir sicherer war versuchte ich mich von der wand abzudrücken !!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. Oktober 2006)

katze, fährst du schon ein trialbike oder noch ne dirtschlampe oder ähnliches?


----------



## Katze (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Danke für die Antworten.

Sehr interessant finde ich den Link von Mitleifcreisis. Das wollte ich echt schon immer alles wissen!

Ein Bike habe ich auch (ausgeliehen).
Monty 20 Zoll.

MfG


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Oktober 2006)

bester tip der seite:

Vom Hinterrad hinunter springen (Für Sprünge bis zu 5! m nach unten)...

LOL


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> bester tip der seite:
> 
> Vom Hinterrad hinunter springen (Für Sprünge bis zu 5! m nach unten)...
> 
> LOL



häää...?


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> häää...?




Man Kunde, 
das war ironisch gemeint. Die VTCZ Seite is nich gerade aktuell, wenns um die Fahrtecnik geht, verstehst?


----------



## Sevoratha (18. Oktober 2006)

da ich vor dem gleichen Problem wie Katze stehe, muss ich sagen, dass mir euere antworten nicht so sehr geholfen haben... ich hab es zwar schon auf 100 auf videos gesehn, aber da schauts aus, als würd das vorderrad von allein nach oben gehen, und dann kann das hüpfen auch schon los gehn.

Ich würd mich freun, wenn mal einer schreibt, wie man das wirklich lernen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin zwar ein 26" Fahrer, war aber am We auf nem Technik Seminar, in dem wir einiges gemacht haben, was euch evt. auch helfen könnte.

Versucht doch erst mal das fahren, bzw. surfen auf dem Hinterrad. Das ist um einiges leichter als das ganze im stehen zu versuchen, da Geschwindigkeit stabiliert. Das surfen geht in etwa so: http://www.mtb-biking.de/surf.htm

Sinn und zweck der Sache ist es, sich an den Punkt heranzutasten, an dem ihr im Gleichgewicht steht. Wenn das mit dem surfen klappt, dann mit Weehlie weitermachen. Wenn ihr so zur Eisdiele fahren könnt, würde ich mal das Stehen auf dem Hinterrad versuchen.

Vielleicht hilft euch das ja weiter...


----------



## kingspohla (18. Oktober 2006)

Sevoratha schrieb:


> da ich vor dem gleichen Problem wie Katze stehe, muss ich sagen, dass mir euere antworten nicht so sehr geholfen haben... ich hab es zwar schon auf 100 auf videos gesehn, aber da schauts aus, als würd das vorderrad von allein nach oben gehen, und dann kann das hüpfen auch schon los gehn.
> 
> Ich würd mich freun, wenn mal einer schreibt, wie man das wirklich lernen kann!




naja so einfach ist das nich mit dem beschreiben......am besten du fährst einfach mal bei uns mit.........dann lernst du es am schnellsten

ps:ich hab mir damals(vor zehn jahren) dieses no-way buch zugelegt....hatt mir sehr geholfen.....

gruß....


----------



## Sevoratha (18. Oktober 2006)

ich werd mal schaun, dass ich mit euch mitfahren kann!
aber das no-way buch hab ich schon bei mir rumliegen, es ist ganz ok


----------



## jockie (18. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=52638&highlight=backwheelhop

Geht nix über Üben Üben Üben. Es gibt keinen Trick, mit dem's in 5 Minuten sicher klappt.
Wirklich auf dem HR "stehen" können kommt erst nach 'ner ganzen Weile und das auch nur für'n paar Sekunden...also immer schön mit kleinen Hüpfern  auf der Stelle (aus der Körperspannung heraus und nicht mit Tritten in die Pedale) korrigieren.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Oktober 2006)

Fahrt doch einfach langsam an, zieht die Vorderradbremse, und macht nen Endo. Also kommt auf dem Vorderrad zum stehen. Den Schwung vom Vorderrasd nutzt du nun aus, um mit gezogener Hinterradbremse dein Körpergewicht nach hinten zu schmeißen. dadurch kommt dein Vorderrad nach oben, und das machst du nun einige male, bis du merkst, das du an einem Punkt ganz gut stehst. An dem Punkt versuchst du nun ganz einfach mal abzuspringen


----------



## trialelmi (18. Oktober 2006)

das allererste was man lernen muss ist balance das ist nicht nur meine persönliche meinung erst wenn man diese kann kann man zu allen technicken übergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pankowtrialer (18. Oktober 2006)

richtig, ohne balance wirst du dich später schwer tun. also langsam anfangen und die basics lernen -->trackstand
ne gute hilfe is auch wenn sich ein kumpel (bei den ersten backwheelhops) hinter dich bzw daneben stellt und dich festhällt, so das du dich erstma an den punkt "rantastest"
die meisten fahren schon mehr als funf jahre und haben auch viel zeit gebraucht....also nicht verzweifeln, das kommt irgendwann von alleine
-n guter trialer steht sowieso immer auf beiden rädern-
p.s. basics lernen (balance, räder versetzen,...)


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Oktober 2006)

irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das VR auf eine bank oder ähnlich hohen absatz stellen und HR auf dem boden lassen, dann gleichmässig mit beiden rädern die balance hüpfend halten oder nur mit dem VR.
so ist man schon in der zurückgelehnten position, kippt aber nicht nach vorne und kann nach hinten gut abspringen.
dabei gleich beide bremsen mit jew. einem finger halten ->gibt muckis die ihr später braucht. so kann man "nebenher" am lenker ziehen und steht schneller auf dem HR. mit ein wenig gefühl für den punkt andem das rad nach hinten oder wieder nach vorne zu fallen droht, mit dem körper gegenarbeiten und balance halten(ist beim fahren aber wirklich leichter).

aber denkt auch ein bisschen mit, einfach ist trial nicht und die ersten versuche und techniken sind ganz besonders schwierig zu erlernen - last euch was einfallen, seit kreativ und nehmt euch zeit. das alles am besten wenn ihr richtig bock drauf habt!
und schön der reihe nach, technik für technik erlernen. vieles gleichzeitig und durcheinander wird nix.


----------



## AmericanChesser (18. Oktober 2006)

Das es hier grade so nen schönen Tread gibt, wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht bis ihr so aufm HR Stehen und nach vorn springen konntet ?
Wir mich ma interesieren weil hier immer von wirklich sehr sehr glaub ich auf jedenfal Übertriebenen zahlen geredet wird ?


----------



## noob-rider (18. Oktober 2006)

also noway von hansjörg rey ist eig nen guter anfang als lenrlektüre, 
obwohl ich sagen muss dass seine tipps eher auf seine etwas andere geometrie bezogen sind, 
mit ner dirtschlampe sind die tipps im buch gut nachzuahmen
mit nem 26" trialbike net mehr so ganz finde ich 
daher sweet spot finden, arme gebeugt lassen und den sprung aus den beinen machen


----------



## ecols (18. Oktober 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:


> Das es hier grade so nen schönen Tread gibt, wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht bis ihr so aufm HR Stehen und nach vorn springen konntet ?
> Wir mich ma interesieren weil hier immer von wirklich sehr sehr glaub ich auf jedenfal Übertriebenen zahlen geredet wird ?



2 Monate, jeden Tag (wirklich) 3 Stunden üben.. Konnte zwar schon bissl nach hinten hüpfen (ohne Pedal etwa 3-5 Hüpfer) war aber auch schon 21.. nach den 2 Monaten gingen etwa 40 cm vorwärts.. sicher ist da aber noch gar nix.. und "stehen" kann fast keiner sicher.. das sieht nur in den videos der richtig guten Fahrern so aus, die machen das aber um (z.B. beim Sidehop) richtig viel Schwung mitbehnem zu können..

Trial ist keine Luschensportart die jeder einfach so machen kann.. da gehört Motivation, Wille, Ausdauer und Frustrationsfähigkeit dazu. 
Über nen Dreckhügel schreddern kann jeder..


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2006)

also ich konnte stehen (mit hüpfern) nach nem halben jahr so ungefähr. Aber solangsam werden es immer weniger hüpfer.


----------



## trialelmi (18. Oktober 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:


> Das es hier grade so nen schönen Tread gibt, wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht bis ihr so aufm HR Stehen und nach vorn springen konntet ?
> Wir mich ma interesieren weil hier immer von wirklich sehr sehr glaub ich auf jedenfal Übertriebenen zahlen geredet wird ?



da ich nur wettbewerbe gefahren bin hab ich das sicher 4, 5 jahre nicht gebraucht man muss so viel anderes lernen dabei. das hinterradhüpfen wurde erst ab roter spur gebraucht heute  3jahre später sieht es aberders aus. da wirds ab grün gebraucht 

kommt halt drauf an was DU machen willst Eisdielenfahrer brauchen das natürlich am anfang *ggg*


----------



## Katze (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin mir sicher, ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg. In ein paar Wochen kann ichs. Wetten!? Heute habe ich eineinhalb Stunden den Lenker hochgerissen. Verflucht, war das anstrengend! Am einfachsten (Balance) ging es folgendermaßen: *langsam rollen und in die pedale treten, daß die kette gespannt ist; dann vorderbremse ziehen, daß das hinterrad etwas hochgeht; in dem moment, wenn das hinterrad den boden wieder berühert, hinterradbremse ziehen und ruckartig den körper nach hinten werfen und am lenker reißen; beim stehen den körper schön lang und groß machen.* das ging heute am leichtesten...
am besten läuft die übung (meiner anfänger-meinung nach), wenn man nach hinten über kippt und sich anfangs noch mit dem nicht-schokoladenfuß abfängt.


----------



## AmericanChesser (18. Oktober 2006)

Katze schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg. In ein paar Wochen kann ichs. Wetten!? Heute habe ich eineinhalb Stunden den Lenker hochgerissen. Verflucht, war das anstrengend! Am einfachsten (Balance) ging es folgendermaßen: *langsam rollen und in die pedale treten, daß die kette gespannt ist; dann vorderbremse ziehen, daß das hinterrad etwas hochgeht; in dem moment, wenn das hinterrad den boden wieder berühert, hinterradbremse ziehen und ruckartig den körper nach hinten werfen und am lenker reißen; beim stehen den körper schön lang und groß machen.* das ging heute am leichtesten...



Noch nen Tip beim Hupfen immer mit den beinen so ein bissle federn!


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2006)

und noch einer, nicht ganz grade drauf stehen, also beine bisl gebeugt lassen, so hat man mehr kontrolle und sieht auch schöner aus (ist für dich denke ich noch nicht wichtig, das mit der optik)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (21. Oktober 2006)

der tip mit dem ich persönlich am betsen zurechtkam war,das man seinem gleichgewicht hinterherspringen muss.wenn du merkst das du nach hinten links runter zu fallen drohst,hüpf,bzw. "reiß" das komplette rad mit in diese richtung und fang dich wieder.mit dem lernen ging bei mir schnell:die osterferien hatten angefangen und ich habe die ganzen 2 wochen trainiert,jeden tag,stunde um stunde,blase um blase^^am anfang der ferien gings so das ich das VR grade ml 10 cm hoch bekommen hab*fg*und am ende der ferien hab ich ann so 5,manchmal 10 hüpferl hinbekommen.lass dir mit dem nach vorne hüpfen ruhig zeit.als ich erst mal richtig aufm hinterrad kontrolle hatte,hab ich mir gedcht"hey!mit diesem basic kann man viel machen!"dann hab ich nach ca. 2 monaten den punjkt erreicht an dem ich so lange ich willl aufm hinterrad sein kann.an jeder roten ampel war ich aufm hinterrad m hüppeln^^ich leibe das gesicht der passanten^^und dann hab ich angefangen kleine impulse in die kurbel zu haun und nach vorne zu kommen,was aber nie funtze,dann hab ich mich mit nem trialer getroffen der meinet"hey!warum blockiert du beim backwheelhop das HR mit dem mittel,nich mit dem zeige finger?" gesagt getan und et voila ich hatte direkt 10 mal mehr kontrolle aufm HR...Und ne woche später konnte ich dann schon aufm hinterrad über ne(gesperrte) straße hüpfen.ok ich hab meine anfänge preisgegeben hoffe das hilft irgendwie MfGsen martin


----------



## Katze (21. Oktober 2006)

hallo. nachdem ich einige tage nicht so erfolgreich den lenker hochgerissen habe, geht es jetzt plötzlich einfacher. heute habe ich *3 hüpfer* auf dem hinterrad geschafft. endlich haben sich die nötigen synapsen gebildet. ich freu' mich schon aufs nächste mal. danke erstmal für eure hilfe.


----------



## Der Yeti (21. Oktober 2006)

mein prob is dass ich einfach nicht vernünftig das vorderrad ind die luft kriege so dass ich den sweet spot finde also es fällt mir auch beim bunny immer wieder vorne herunter. mach ich was falsch???


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (21. Oktober 2006)

ja,felge zu schwer,reifen+schlauch zu schwer,vorbau steuersatz usw. zu schwer.heb dein rad mal genau in der mitte hoch und guck wos schwerer is.is zwar nicht soo wichtig aber wenn du grade anfängst ises beser je leicher dein bike vorne is.ansonsten üben..


----------



## Eisbein (21. Oktober 2006)

kannste uns vll. mal deine größe sage und die geo daten von deinem rad. es kann sein das dein vorbau vll. zu flach ist.
Ach der tip mit dem leichtem vorderen teil des rades, naja ich sage mal so, wer es hat für den ists gut, aber ich zum bleistifft habe mit Federgabel angefangen, habe damit nen treter auf ne Tischtennisplatte geschafft, also ich denke es geht auch mit viel gewicht, dann ist die leistungssteigerung aufm Leichten rad viel höher und das ist gut fürs ego.


----------



## noob-rider (22. Oktober 2006)

also mein vorderrad ist zu schwer  aber gerade das finde ich anfangs LEICHTER, denn wenn man mit dem leichten zeugs vorne anfängt ist es schwieriger auf was schweres umzusteigen statt andersrum


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2006)

noob-rider schrieb:


> also mein vorderrad ist zu schwer  aber gerade das finde ich anfangs LEICHTER, denn wenn man mit dem leichten zeugs vorne anfängt ist es schwieriger auf was schweres umzusteigen statt andersrum


----------



## funky^jAY (22. Oktober 2006)

zu schwer gibts nich...

fahr vorne momentan alex 32 + 2,5" reifen...das IST schwer... aber geht auch mit dem HR hüpfen


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2006)

aber ! du fährst keine federgabel! ich seh das auch so zum anfangen spielt das gewicht keine rolle, vll. eher schwer anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (22. Oktober 2006)

naja also ich bin mit schuhen 1.87 ungefähr und ich fahre eine absolute race geometrie also vorne richtig tief: oberrohr ist 62 und den vro vorbau hab ich auf 100 mm stehen. Naja und sattelstütze aufgrund meiner langen beine weit herausgezogen aber das vorderrad bekomm ich au net hoch wenn der sattel unten ist also daran kanns nicht liegen. mein vorderradwiegt mit reifen und schlauch 2350 gramm. und die gabel 2100 gramm. kettenstrebe is 425. Wobei das ist ein altes rad und ich hab gerade das yeti arc im aufbau und ende von 2007 kommt noch das kona stuff oder cowan in 17 zoll hinzu. Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich ein sehr guter techniker bin. wheelies fahr ich zum abwinken is aber halt auch schwierig bei 2.1 zoll reifen mit der balance aber naja. bunny is schwierig krieg ich nicht höher als 40 weil ich nicht abspringen kann mit dem hinterrad weil ich das vorderrad nicht so weit vorne hochkriege dasss ich quasi zentral überm bike steh sondern mir fällt das vorne immer wieder herunter. Mein komplettbike wiegt 16 kg. und winkel vom vro... 20 grad und länge ist m. lenker hab ich den vektor lowrider auch in 20 grad.


----------



## Der Yeti (22. Oktober 2006)

also trial find ich ja richtig geil. auf den videos sieht das imme so geschmeidig aus wie die auf 1 m hohe mauern hüpfen etc aufm hinterrad usw. was wiegt den eigentlich so ein trial bike und warum kann man damit so hoch springen. ich hab mal mitm bmx versucht zu springen (15 kg) und das hab ich nicht mal nasatzweise so hoch bekommen wie die auf den vids. vielleicht 20 cm *schäm*. mach ich irgendwas falsch oder warum klappt das nicht??? ich wollt mir ja ende 2007 jetzt son dirt-freeride-streetbike(Kona Cowan oder Stuff) holen. Meint ihr damit kann man auch ein paar gute sachen üben und so ein bisschen trialmäßig was machen?


----------



## ecols (23. Oktober 2006)

nein.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Oktober 2006)

ja!


----------



## jockie (23. Oktober 2006)

vielleicht


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Oktober 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> also trial find ich ja richtig geil. auf den videos sieht das imme so geschmeidig aus wie die auf 1 m hohe mauern hüpfen etc aufm hinterrad usw. was wiegt den eigentlich so ein trial bike und warum kann man damit so hoch springen.



Das Gewicht ist völlig zweitrangig. Die Leute in den Videos würden die 1m Mauer nach ein paar Versuchen auch mit einem schwereren Bike hochkommen.
Es bleibt also die Fahrtechnik, Ausdauernde-Präzise Kraft und die Fahrerfahrung aus der man Technik und Kraft nutzt um das oder das zu überwinden. Alle drei Faktoren kann man am Anfang noch nicht haben, auch daher bleiben die "Vorderräder auf dem Boden".



Der Yeti schrieb:


> ich hab mal mitm bmx versucht zu springen (15 kg) und das hab ich nicht mal nasatzweise so hoch bekommen wie die auf den vids. vielleicht 20 cm *schäm*. mach ich irgendwas falsch oder warum klappt das nicht??? ich wollt mir ja ende 2007 jetzt son dirt-freeride-streetbike(Kona Cowan oder Stuff) holen. Meint ihr damit kann man auch ein paar gute sachen üben und so ein bisschen trialmäßig was machen?



Das ist nicht die Frage. Klar kann man in begrenztem Umfang damit auch Trialen oder Street fahren, aber wenn du rein Trial fahren willst, dir also dass mitohne Sattel, mit der "mageren" Antriebsübersetzung und dem eigenwilligen Fahrverhalten alles wurscht ist, wird es ein Trialspezifisches Rad anstatt deiner genannten Dirtbikes sein müssen. Willst du dann doch eher locker in der Stadt cruisen, mal die Stufe hoch, mal die Treppe springen oder gar über Hügel fliegen, dann bleibe bei deiner Wahl. Jeder Versuch von Trial mit soeinem Rad wird aber schnell zum Graus - möglich ist es, wenn auch eingeschränkt, aber ich behaupte mal der Spass fehlt da irgendwie - spätstens wenn dich einer mit nem reinrassigen Trialbike mal fahren lässt 
Abstriche hier und da! Sowas! Kompromisse muss man eingehen...

Klingt hart - aber anders ist es auch nicht, wenn dir sowas selber auffällt. Es sei denn man hat dann schon das falsche Bike gekauft und kann "nix" mit anfangen...

(oje, bin ich heute nett)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (23. Oktober 2006)

juhu ich hab heute das schon mal so hinbekommen beim bunny dass ich das vorderrad so weit angestellt bekomme das ich aufm swettspot bin. Rein theoretisch müsste ich jetzt also nur noch mit dem bike abspringen(is halt ein bisschen ******* mit federung in der mittte, die den gesamten absprung kaputt macht) aber das geht dann nachher umso leichter mit nem hardtail. Aber irgendwie krieg ich dann wenn ich abspringen will das bike nicht wirklich richtig hoch. Naja muss ich vielleicht noch ein bisschen einspielen... Aber ich hab auch echt nicht viel kraft, weil ich auch nichts dafür mache... aber wenn man die technik so weit verstanden hat sollte der rest machbar sein.Kommt halt dann noch auf die körperspannung an sonst rutscht mir das vorderrad wie heute beim üben vorn wieder heruner... Kann mir einer von auch mal sagen wo ich mir das mit dem trialfahren mal richtig angucken kann und wo mich vielleciht auch mal einer fahren lässt und mir die technik soe in bisschen praktisch erklärt??? Ich wohne in der nähe von bottrop! Oder vielleciht wohnt ja sogar einer von euch bei mir im näheren umkreis. Wäre super wenn mir das mal einer richtig zeigen könnte.


----------



## noob-rider (23. Oktober 2006)

DIRTSCHLAMPEN TRIAL RULEZ xD
sry xD

da nub


----------



## Der Yeti (26. Oktober 2006)

kann mir mal einer den titel und verlag von dem hans-no-way-ray buch geben mit nr weil ich will mir das bestellen
danke


----------



## jockie (26. Oktober 2006)

ISBN 3768807924
http://www.amazon.de/No-Way-Bike-Trial-Tricks/dp/3768807924/ref=sr_11_1/303-2158533-1754608


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (26. Oktober 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> vielleicht



...kommt drauf an!


----------



## schröges (11. April 2007)

hy @ all
ich versuche auch bereits seit einer weile auf dem Hinterrad zu hüpfen.
ich schaffe es schon mit dem vorderrad in die luft zu kommen, jedoch schaffe ich es nicht zu hüpfen.
ich versuche den lenker hochzureissen, komme jedoch nicht in die Höhe weil dadurch die Füße nach unten drücken

Könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar tipps geben, damit ich das hinkriege

P.S.: ich habe nur ein gewöhnliches Mountainbike mit etwa 10kg. Könnte es vl an meinem rad liegen?


----------



## KermitB4 (11. April 2007)

versuche es mal mit anfahren und nur vorne bremsen. Dabei das Hinterrad anheben und sobald du wieder mit dem Hinterrad bodenkontakt hast. Ziehst du an deinem Lenker und streckst deinen Popopopopopo nach hinten.

Das wird dann so enden, dass du zu viel schwung hast und nach hinten absteigen musst.

Das übst du erstmal

MFG


----------



## curry4king (11. April 2007)

mein tipp zu der sache
mit dem reintreten bremse öffnen nachhintenlehnen mit kürberschwung nach oben und das alles richtig machen war am anfang sone sache

am besten lässt du das reintreten und bremse öffnen erstmal wech und lehnst dich ein bisschen nach hinten und spring nur mit körperschwung aus HR und hüpf dann rückwärts ( am anfang sind so 3 hüpfer drin danach springst du ab).
Naja man springt automatisch ab da die kurbeln zu wei oben stehen.

wenn man das mit dem Körperschwung raus hatt, versucht man immer weniger nach hinnten zu hüpfen aber trotzdem balance zu halten. Wenn man das ganz gut raus hatt, kann man dann ab dem punkt wo man auf dem HR steht ein bisschen reintreten (vorher bremse öffnen) und mit einem kleinen körperschwung hüpf kommt man dann vorwärts.

Achte drauf dass du das mit dem Körper hinkriegst weil sonnst is es nur Kette reinlatschen und das mag sie auchnicht so 

und blos nicht aufgeben zu üben, ich hab so ca 3 Monate geübt bis es kordeniert geklappt hat =)

mfg

achso ich seh grad Dirtschlampe :-D noch nen tipp von mir 

FEDER RAUS ALUROHR MIT BISSCHEN STÄRKE rein

hatte auch nen y-Rahmen und hab da einfach das oberrohr abgeflexxt :-D


----------



## raxx1 (11. April 2007)

Huhu.

Also nach 3 wochen und genau denselben fragen wie hier hatte ich das drauf.


Wie?
ich habe erst geübt bis ich 3-4 mal konnte,dann habe ich pedals geübt,also weiteres nach vorne springen,weil mir das mehr spaß gemacht hat.
Und siehe da,was passiert? plötzlich kann ich das auch im stand.

das ich das recht schnell gelernt habe liegt vielleicht an meinem bescheidenen alter,oder vllt an der motivation im Dorfeigenen Natursteinbruch über die steine springen zu wollen :=)Genau das klappt jetzt schon ganz gut und macht auch sehr viel spaß 
denke immer daran,es wird sich lohnen wenn du es übst 


edit: Achja das 3-4 mal springen habe ich geübt an holzbänken(mit dem vorderrad drauf,und dann den Lenker hochreißen,evtl gut für die,die das VR net hochkriegen)oder aber erfolgreicher ausm stand einfach den lenker hochgerissen.

Meine Lernfähigkeit kann auch daher kommen das ich erstens gut in schuss bin,also körperlich,und das ich seid ich 4 bin motorrad trial fahre  obwohl sich die technicken kaum bis garnicht ähneln,hat man den vorteil das man das VR einfacher Hochreißen kann,weil man das beim Motorradtrial auch macht.
Naja genug geschnackt,langer edit^^ und viel spaß beim hüppeln


----------



## luckygambler (13. April 2007)

hallo
also ein gerne gemachter fehler am anfang ist die art und weise wie man das vorderrad hoch nimmt. es geht ja darum das gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern. 
gerne nmmt man die arme dazu und zieht den lenker ein wneig an sich heran. das kostet kraft und das rad bewegt sich aber der körper nicht. am besten wie gehabt den endo machen und dann deinhinterteil nach hinten schwingen. je weiter du deinen arsch nach hinten nimmst desto leichter kippst du ist doch logisch oder? experimentiere mal ruhig wie weit nach hinten und wie tief du den po kriegst. dann frage dich jedes mal ob deine arme auch vollkommen gestreckt waren. waren die arme komplett durchgestreckt? wenn ja dann kannst du das im sprung ausnutzen um an höhe zu gewinnen, nämlich indem du den lenker jetzt zur hüfte reissen kannst. 
ich habe es anfangs mit einem normalen mtb gelernt. habe wie es im vtcz.ch steht damit angefangen nach hinten dem gleichgewicht hinterher zu hüpfen. mehr habe ich allerdings nciht hinbekommen. es blieb dann so bei maximal 3 hüpfernmit viel glück. das lag aber wohl daran, dass das gefühl auf dem rad sehr schwammig war. mit nem monty habe ich dann innerhalb einer wochen geschafft meinen ersten kleinen hüpfer vorwärts zu machen. natürlich habe ich das gleichgewicht sofor verloren und bin nur etwa 3cm gehüpft. naja es war ein tolles gefühl  
ne woche später klappte es dann auch so 2-3 mal zu hüpfen.
nach diesen zwei wochen habe ich mir mein pitbull geholt und nun nach 5 wochen damit kann ich wenns gut läuft so lange auf der stelle hüpfen bis die kraft ausgeht. ca. 90° entgegen des schokofusses dreheni st auch schon drin.  
gezeigt hat es mir niemand aber ich habe mir die fahrtechniken sehr genau und oft durchgelesen und mir vele videos mitgebracht. es hilkft auch sich die fahrtechnik mal auszudrucken und mit zum spot zu nehmen. nach ein paar versuchen einfach alle stichpunkte durchgehen und nach jedem versuch immer überlegen habe ich auf die körperhaltung geachtet..etc? denn wenn man sich beim move auf eine sache konzentriert die man verbessern möchte, dann ist vergisst man wieder die körperhaltung oder etwas anderes was man bisher richti ggemacht hat weil man sich drau fkonzentrierte. dieses phänomen nennt der sportler antizipation. also immer schön üben und kontrollieren.
gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schröges (13. April 2007)

ich danke für euro tipps
hab heute schon 2 hüpfer geschafft :=)

hab jedoch noch eine Frage:
was kann man den sonst noch so lernen?
und wie kann man das am schnellsten lernen?
(bin noch ziemlich neu und hab noch keine Ahnung)
bitte helft mir!!


----------



## schröges (13. April 2007)

ich danke für eure tipps
hab heute schon 2 hüpfer geschafft :=)

hab jedoch noch eine Frage:
was kann man den sonst noch lernen
und wie lernt man das am schnellsten?
(bin noch ziemlich neu und hab deshalb noch keine Ahung)
bitte helft mir!!


----------



## schröges (13. April 2007)

ich danke für eure tipps
hab heute schon 2 hüpfer geschafft  

hab jedoch noch eine Frage:
was kann man den sonst noch so lernen
und wie kann man das am schnellsten lernen??
(bin noch ziemlich neu und hab deshalb noch keine Ahnung)

bitte helft mir!!


----------



## schröges (13. April 2007)

sorry
dachte die ersten 2 einträge hätten nicht funktioniert


----------



## luckygambler (15. April 2007)

hi
stell dein vorderrad auf eine kleine treppenstufe oder ein etwas kleineres podest. (5cm reichen da schon) dann ziehst du beide bremsen und gibst etwas druck auf das pedal mit dem schokofuss. jetzt lehnst du dich nach hinten als wenn du kippen willst. gleichzeitig lässt du kurz die hinterradbremse los und nutzt den druck auf dem pedal um das vorderrad hoch zu kriegen. wen nder druck jetzt etwas explosiv kommt (es reicht nur wenig kraft) dan nmachst du schon einen kleinen hüpfer, so dass du auf dem hinterrad landest. damit habe ich gelernt aus dem stand aufs hinterrad zu kommen.. nennt sich glaube ich surge..
gruss chris


----------



## tom198 (11. Juli 2007)

moin moin,
wollte mal fragen, was ihr hinten für bremsen fahrt. hab ne deore mit stx-griff und das Gefühl, dass die schlecht dosierbar ist.
grüße, tom


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juli 2007)

mit welchen belägen? und ist deine felge geflext bzw. aufgeraut? 
ich fahre hinten: LX bremsarme Avid SD7 hebel und Linear slicks als hüllen und züge. und das ist echt super...
achja beläge sind Cousts


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juli 2007)

tom198 schrieb:


> ...stx-griff...


Nostalgie 
Die VorgÃ¤ngergruppe von Shimanovski,hab ich an der 28" Stadtschlampe.
Wie schon gesagt,BelÃ¤ge wÃ¤ren interssant.


----------



## tom198 (11. Juli 2007)

swissstop viking, haben mal in nem mountainbike-test ganz gut abgeschnitten...felge is ne relativ neue mavic xm317 im originalzustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Juli 2007)

kan eigentlich nicht sein das die bremse nur auf und zu machst, meinst du jetzt beim trial fahren oder ganz normal mit de mtb rum fahren, denn da kann es sein das zu wenig gewicht aufm HR ist und nur wenig bremskraft nötig ist, um das rad zu blockieren.


----------



## tom198 (11. Juli 2007)

nee nee, bei backwheelhop-versuchen. manchmal greift die bremse schlecht, dass das HR durchrutscht und manchmal möchte man sie etwas lösen um das HR etwas zu rotieren und dann greift sie plötzlich 
kann aber auch an mir liegen, wollte mich halt mal umhören ob mech. bremsen immer schlecht sind oder für trial doch brauchbar...


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juli 2007)

hmm, fährst du wirklich ne blanke felge mit so XC belägen, komisch das die dann so unterschiedliche power hat. Vielleicht ist die eloxalschicht (hast du überhaupt eine drauf?) ungleichmäßig runtergefahren?


----------



## tom198 (11. Juli 2007)

naja, war halt so ein gefühl von mir...vielleicht stell ich mich einfach zu blöde an, was die bedienung der bremse betrifft  werde einfach noch ein bisschen üben und vielleicht andere beläge probieren und dann mal sehen...
grüße, tom


----------



## CpI (25. September 2013)

und katze, was ist aus dir geworden?  haste es drauf?


----------



## family-biker (25. September 2013)

hui,mega bump!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (25. September 2013)

Interessant wäre es aber trotzdem. Ich hoffe ich kann so lange durchhalten, dass jemand mal 2019 nach meinen Fortschritten fragt und ich welche vorzeigen kann.


----------



## family-biker (25. September 2013)

ach komm,6-7 jahre?
da hast du danach immer noch 30 jahre bis die räder rechts und links vom fahrer sind


----------



## -OX- (29. September 2013)

Katze´s letzte Aktivität: 16.08.2011

hmm wird wohl nicht antworten


----------

